# Whay fatties should show love....



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 6, 2006)

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that alot of BHM only date skinny girls... There should be a law... Not I am not saying that is you are big you must only date big people, as I myself have been known to date a skinny boy or girl on occasion. But if you are a cute fatty, you should NOT discriminate against other cute fatties... There is a BHM aho goes to karaoke every Monday Night. He is adorable, and I have a ridiculous crush on him, but he always shows up with a new skinny girl, every week.. Could just be coincidence... Could just be friends, but it is very annoying... If just one time he would show up with a big girl, then I might not be so intimidated by the thought of approaching him. Just some thoughts...


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 6, 2006)

*Reenaye Starr:* So you're saying that all red-haired people only should date other red-haired? I don't think the big guys who dates skinny girls are discriminate anybody. It's impossible to change who we fall in love with (but the World would be much easier to live in if we had a influence to that - but maybe boring).

I've fortunately only select love from my heart (even though I ADORE big guys).

- but I hope you'll get the cute karaoke guy ;-)


----------



## plumpmygut (Aug 6, 2006)

I hear you! I have been interested bbw's and ssbbw's that only date skinny men. For many, it has nothing to do with their own size. They have their preference just like you and I. 
Personally, I can not understand how a man can't be attracted to large women. The beauty that a large woman exudes leaves me breathless. I respect everyone's tastes, but I just don't understand looking at bbw's abd ssbbw's as anything but beautiful and sexy! :smitten:


----------



## William (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Scandi

I agree with you about people being attracted to who they are attracted to, but some BBWs and BHMs seem to take it to the point of discrimination when it comes to dating other plus-sized people.

William




Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Reenaye Starr:* So you're saying that all red-haired people only should date other red-haired? I don't think the big guys who dates skinny girls are discriminate anybody. It's impossible to change who we fall in love with (but the World would be much easier to live in if we had a influence to that - but maybe boring).
> 
> I've fortunately only select love from my heart (even though I ADORE big guys).
> 
> - but I hope you'll get the cute karaoke guy ;-)


----------



## Laina (Aug 6, 2006)

I've gotta back Scandi, here. Personal preference is not discrimination. I like big boys--it doesn't mean I discriminate against their thinner counterparts, it simply means that I'm not immeadiately attracted to them. I've dated skinny guys in the past (here's where you get to gasp and call me a heretic, or something!), because I enjoyed who they were as people...but my eyes are naturally drawn in a different direction. (And eventually that becomes obvious. Even the most dense guy in the world knows when a girl isn't completely enthralled.)

If you want to approach him (on a night when he doesn't have a date, because that's downright rude no matter how thin she is), I say go for it! Like a lot of guys, he might honestly be dating (or hanging out with) thin girls because they're the ones who DID walk up to him and say hi. The Rules may say otherwise, but some guys are just shy.

$0.02


----------



## missaf (Aug 6, 2006)

> I've gotta back Scandi, here. Personal preference is not discrimination.


 
Right-o. People have freedom to choose. If you have a problem with that, chances are you need to look inside yourself and accept yourself and be patient before you can ever hope to find anyone to have a healthy relationship with.


----------



## pattycake (Aug 6, 2006)

Reenaye, if you like the guy flirt your ass off (and as Laina said, not when he's got a date with him) or just go over and make conversation. Just because you've never seen him with your exact double, doesn't mean he wouldn't be interested. Maybe he's one of the BHMs wondering why all the BBWs only date the skinnier guys. But if he doesn't go for you, that's his personal choice. Might be that he only dates slimmer girls, might be any other factor. (Sometimes a match that sounds like dynamite on paper has absolutely no spark or chemistry when you get together so you might both be 'cute fatties' but he just might not be attracted to you, yet could walk into the place with another female 'cute fatty' next week.) He doesn't owe you anything just as you don't owe anything to a BHM you don't find particularly attractive (looks/attitude/personality/actions). I'm bi-racial but should I accuse any man who doesn't find me attractive of racism and/or betraying their 'own kind' (and I could do it with both black and white!)? I know it's not the same thing but you get my drift. And you didn't really just say "_there should be a law_"??!!!


----------



## Reenaye Starr (Aug 6, 2006)

William said:


> Hi Scandi
> 
> I agree with you about people being attracted to who they are attracted to, but some BBWs and BHMs seem to take it to the point of discrimination when it comes to dating other plus-sized people.
> 
> William




I certainly understand personal preference and am not saying that people should not date who they wish... William got my point across much better than I did, I think. I will approach said person, when he does not have a date, because, yes, that is rude... Although I did crack up at that comment "That is just rude no matter how skinny she is" LOL

You guys are great, and I am glad this subject got so much response!

*Kisses*


----------



## MADGator (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, I have to agree that everyone has their own tastes. It's not discrimination to date somone you're attracted to, and those girls might be FFAs. 

That said, most people are too much into the sheep/cattle mentality to go for what they really want, and settle for what society wants from them. Fortunately, most of us here have broken away from that to be more individual. If we follow anything, it's the pack, not the herd. 

What's wrong with us skinny guys though???? Huh? Anyways, I've always figured guy are like pickup trucks: they're meant for function, and no matter what you do they're just not pretty. Women are more like sports cars: function takes a back seat to sexy form.


----------



## Laina (Aug 7, 2006)

Reenaye Starr said:


> I certainly understand personal preference and am not saying that people should not date who they wish... William got my point across much better than I did, I think. I will approach said person, when he does not have a date, because, yes, that is rude... Although I did crack up at that comment "That is just rude no matter how skinny she is" LOL
> 
> You guys are great, and I am glad this subject got so much response!
> 
> *Kisses*



*hugs* Best of luck to you!


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 22, 2006)

I've had bbw/ssbbw tell me that 2 big people just do not work.
Though I will say it is a beautiful feeling when a ssbhm/bhm/ssbbw/bbw get close as it is a wonderful feeling. I'd say more but I think the experience of holding each other close speaks for itself.


----------



## missaf (Sep 22, 2006)

To each his own. No one experience will dictate how something works.

What works for one PERSON may not work for another. Weight has nothign to do with it.

To those who tell you "it just doesn't work," take their opinion with a grain of salt. if you're a patient, willing, and caring lover to another PERSON, you'll find things that you'll never get otherwise. Weight has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Slowfuse (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, I'm a somewhat big guy that LOVES BBW's. Now you know where 1 is.....


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 22, 2006)

How you look has nothing to do with what you're attracted to. Saying that BHM's "should" be interested in BBW's runs contrary to both human nature and size acceptance.

I personally prefer to be smaller for myself but like bigger men. That is just my preference for whatever reason. Scandi puts it perfectly in saying that it makes no sense to say if you fall into one catagory you should limit yourself. Furthermore, there are many small/average men that prefer BBW's or SSBW's, is somebody going to tell them to stick with their own kind? I think not.

Not only can people not help who they're attracted to, but I hate to think there is any "should be" when it comes to physical attraction.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 22, 2006)

This is interesting, because we have had a number of threads where BHM have complained about getting no love or attention from BBW's.

Judging from this forum, I think BHM are much more open minded about different sized partners than most men. The average guy is really rigid about body shape --only wants someone who would qualify for a job at Hooters. Even over at the Weight Forum, they are only interested in the select few --the supersized women that make up only about 2% of the female population. Around here, most guys are pretty open. Personally, I have my Minimum Daily Chub Requirement, but beyond that it doesn't matter. If a woman finds me attractive, that makes her more attractive to me, regardless of her size.


----------



## BaronAaron (Sep 22, 2006)

Reenaye Starr said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that alot of BHM only date skinny girls... There should be a law... Not I am not saying that is you are big you must only date big people, as I myself have been known to date a skinny boy or girl on occasion. But if you are a cute fatty, you should NOT discriminate against other cute fatties... There is a BHM aho goes to karaoke every Monday Night. He is adorable, and I have a ridiculous crush on him, but he always shows up with a new skinny girl, every week.. Could just be coincidence... Could just be friends, but it is very annoying... If just one time he would show up with a big girl, then I might not be so intimidated by the thought of approaching him. Just some thoughts...




Well, this BHM is VERY attracted to BBW. I like women in general, the skinny ones too if they're nice, but I love extra-chunky lasses. In bed, the feeling of two big bellies bashing away really turns me on, and I also love laying there together and saying, "Aren't we so lazy!" and such. 

As long as her ass is way bigger than mine.

I'm lucky, I got a lil' butt.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Sep 22, 2006)

the contrast between two bodies can be interesting and sexy too. Not just the contrast in bodies but in behaviour, eating, etc.

I love watching a guy stuff himself while I'm just eating a salad or something light. It's sexy and fun to have any sort of "opposites" happening with a partner, including body type.


----------



## inona (Sep 23, 2006)

GordoNegro said:


> I've had bbw/ssbbw tell me that 2 big people just do not work.
> Though I will say it is a beautiful feeling when a ssbhm/bhm/ssbbw/bbw get close as it is a wonderful feeling. I'd say more but I think the experience of holding each other close speaks for itself.



I would say from long personal experience that two big people definitely can 'work.' :wubu:


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Sep 26, 2006)

LoveBHMS said:


> the contrast between two bodies can be interesting and sexy too. Not just the contrast in bodies but in behaviour, eating, etc.
> 
> I love watching a guy stuff himself while I'm just eating a salad or something light. It's sexy and fun to have any sort of "opposites" happening with a partner, including body type.



Bodytype contrasts are best on the list, but other variants can exist, though some are at least somewhat related. Such as not being able to outrun someone to catch an approaching bus, but (at another time) picking her up and carrying her around over my shoulder when she'd need gas-powered hardware to do the same!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Sep 26, 2006)

Reenaye Starr, everyone is entitled to have preferences as long as those preferences don't include children under 18. LOL Dating by its very nature is discriminatory. People like whom and what they like. The key is to find someone who prefers you as much as you prefer her or him.




Reenaye Starr said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that alot of BHM only date skinny girls... There should be a law... Not I am not saying that is you are big you must only date big people, as I myself have been known to date a skinny boy or girl on occasion. But if you are a cute fatty, you should NOT discriminate against other cute fatties... There is a BHM aho goes to karaoke every Monday Night. He is adorable, and I have a ridiculous crush on him, but he always shows up with a new skinny girl, every week.. Could just be coincidence... Could just be friends, but it is very annoying... If just one time he would show up with a big girl, then I might not be so intimidated by the thought of approaching him. Just some thoughts...


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 26, 2006)

Or just look at that bhm as not being for you, the same way I see some bbw/ssbbw not being for me based on their attitude across the board.
Just means one that much more special is waiting in the wings.


----------



## FatKatLuvr (Oct 14, 2006)

Reenaye Starr said:


> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed that alot of BHM only date skinny girls... There should be a law... Not I am not saying that is you are big you must only date big people, as I myself have been known to date a skinny boy or girl on occasion. But if you are a cute fatty, you should NOT discriminate against other cute fatties... There is a BHM aho goes to karaoke every Monday Night. He is adorable, and I have a ridiculous crush on him, but he always shows up with a new skinny girl, every week.. Could just be coincidence... Could just be friends, but it is very annoying... If just one time he would show up with a big girl, then I might not be so intimidated by the thought of approaching him. Just some thoughts...


Hi
I happened to "lurk" your post. I know you didn't ask me but how about when you approach him and get to know him and you find out that you are not his type and instead of getting upset, why don't you ask him if he has any bhm brothers or bhm friends that are attracted to bbws? It's just a thought. Good luck.


----------

